# Architectural Firms "supertall"



## helghast (Oct 23, 2007)

I thought maybe we should a have thread on Architectural Firms and their tallest "supertall" skyscrapers that they either proposed, built, concept, vision, U/C, hold, etc. so post away :lol:


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

*City*: Utrecht
*Building*: Belle van Zuylen
*Height*: 267 meter
*Architect*: Architecten Cie.
*Status*: Cancelled (since yesterday)



ill-b said:


>


----------

